# What to go for.....



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Hope you guys can point me in the right direction. I have never been into games consoles, never really had any time for them. My wife works a lot of evening shifts and I am getting real bored, so thought a console will sort me right out. However I know nothing about them at all!!

What is the best one to get, a 360 or a PS, 2 or 3?

I like realistic racing games, and like the look of Call of Duty. Are the games much and such on each console?

Can you use both online?

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Tough Call.

360 has Forza and Forza 3 is out soon - looks awesome.
PS3 has Gran Turismo, which is graphically amazing

Both have CoD :thumb:

360 costs around £35 per year for online
PS3 is free


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Are PS2's a thing of the past???


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

Yes. I have a 360 and can't fault it really. I have never played on a PS3 so can't comment I'm afraid!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

terrymcg said:


> Hope you guys can point me in the right direction. I have never been into games consoles, never really had any time for them. My wife works a lot of evening shifts and I am getting real bored, so thought a console will sort me right out. However I know nothing about them at all!!
> 
> What is the best one to get, a 360 or a PS, 2 or 3?
> 
> ...


Both can be used online, PS3 free 360 as said about £35 per year
COD on both platforms
Forza on 360 and eventually GT5 on PS3
Remember both these machines are capable of much more, both can be used as media streamers, albeit the PS3 may need some additional software but it does have the BluRay player built in, so if you have a Hi-Def TV you can enjoy the delights of blu-ray films too.

John


----------

